# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Τοποθέτηση ιστού κεραίας

## ngia

Λοιπόν η τελευταία κακοκαιρία ήταν νομίζω μια καλή δοκιμή για τις κατασκευές μας. Άλλοστε για τους περισσότερους μας είναι ο πρώτος χειμώνας.

Προβλήματα είχαμε από το νερό αλλά και από τον αέρα. Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή θέλει η τοποθέτηση του ιστού στην περίπτωση που έχουμε παραβολικό κάτοπτρο (από αυτά που τώρα τελευταία έχουν γίνει της μόδας)

Παραθέτω λοιπόν κάποια συμπεράσματα που αποκόμισα από την τελευταία κακοκαιρία.

1. Το παραβολικό κάτοπτρο έχει μεγάλη αντίσταση στον άνεμο η οποία μπορεί σε περιπτώσεις όπως της προηγούμενης βδομάδας να φτάνει τα 50-100 Kgr (500-1000Nt) για ένα κοινό 80άρι πιάτο. H αντίσταση αυξάνεται με το τετράγωνο της διαμέτρου του πιάτου (δηλαδή ένα διπλάσιο πιάτο θα έχει τέσσερις φορές περισσότερη αντίσταση) και με το τετράγωνο της ταχύτητας του ανέμου.
Λόγω της ταλάντωσης του κατόπτρου οι δυνάμεις που αναπτύσονται ειναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερες σε σχέση με το αν ήταν σταθερό, λόγω των επιταχύνσεων που εμφανίζονται. Μάλιστα σε περίπτωση που προκύψει συντονισμός στην ταλάντωση αναπτύσονται μεγάλες δυνάμες ακόμα και με μικρότερη ένταση ανέμου.
2. Ο ιστός στον οποίο θα τοποθετηθεί το κάτοπτρο πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατό πιο σταθερός, μη επιτρέποντας ταλαντώσεις.
3. Η διάμετρος του ιστού πρέπει ναείναι δύο ίντζες (5 cm) προκειμένου να μπορεί να στηρίζεται σταθερά το κάτοπτρο στον ιστό. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για grid μεγάλου μεγέθους.
4. Η βάση του κατόπτρου απαραίτητα να είναι σιδερένια και όχι πλαστική
5. Προτιμητέα κάτοπτρα με δύο δαγκάνες (Π) στήριξης στον ιστό.
6. Το κάτοπτρο να τοποθετείται όσο το δυνατό χαμηλότερα
7. Ο σωλήνας του ιστού να είναι από παχύ μέταλλο και όχι σαν τους ψεύτικους που βάζουμε τις κεραίες τηλεόρασης
8. Τουλάχιστον τρία σημεία στήριξης του ιστού
9. Η απόσταση ανάμεσα στα δύο ακραία σημεία στήριξης να είναι μεγαλύτερη από το μισό μήκος του ιστού. Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να βάλετε ένα 4 μέτρα ιστό στο καγκελλάκι που είναι ένα μέτρο ψηλό. Οι δυνάμεις που θα αναπτυχθούν στα σημεία στήριξης θα είναι 4 φορές μεγαλύτερες από αυτές που δέχεται το πιάτο.
10. Αν η στήριξη γίνεται σε κάγκελο βεβαιωθείτε για τη σταθερότητα του. Οι ηλεκτροκολλήσεις είναι εύκολο να σπάσουν σε μεγάλες πιέσεις.
11. Αν η στήριξη γίνει σε τοίχο, βάλτε 10 άρια μπουλόνια. Βεβαιωθείτε ότι τα ούπα πιάνουν σε μπετόν και όχι σε τουβλάκι.
12. Προτιμήστε να βάλετε δικό σας ιστό. Μην διαλέγετε την εύκολη λύση του ιστού του γείτονα. Σεβαστήτε την περιουσία του και αποφύγεται μελλοντικούς μπελάδες.
13. Μη σηκώνετε μεγάλους ιστούς αν κάνετε την δουλειά σας με μικρότερο. Είναι αισθητικά άσχημος, πολεοδομικά παράνομος (νομίζω πάνω από τα 4 μέτρα) και αυξάνει ή πιθανότητα κατάρευσης του.
14. Βάλτε αντιρήδες ακόμα και για κοντό ιστό, από συρματόσχοινο και όχι απο κοινό σύρμα που σκουριάζει.
15. Καλύτερα να προλαμβάνουμε παίρνοντας όλα τα μέτρα ασφαλείας που χρειάζεται

Αυτά. Προσθέστε και εσείς εικόνες από ιστούς που νομίζεται ότι αξίζουν ή από ιστούς που πρέπει να ποφύγουμε

----------


## ngia

Εδώ ο ιστός δεν έχει σπάσει έχει λυγίσει από τον αέρα. Παρατηρήστε ότι λύγισε σε κατεύθυνση ανάποδη από αυτή του ανέμου. Είχε αντιρήδες οι οποίες σπάσανε διότι ήταν σκουριασμένες. Το πιάτο είχε τοποθετηθεί στο 1.5 μέτρο.

----------


## ngia

Εικόνα 1
Παρατηρήστε ότι η κόλληση που στήριζε το κάγκελο έχει σπάσει και το μαρμαράκι έχει θρυματιστεί.

Εικόνα 2 . Το κάγκελο αυτό είναι τελείως ακατάλληλο για ιστό. Από κάτω ακριβώς έχει δτρόμο κυκλοφορίας.

Εικόνα 3 Ο τοίχος αυτός είναι σαρθρός και από τουβλο . Δεν μπορεί να στηρίξει ιστό

----------


## ngia

Οι παρακάτω ιστοί είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα.
Αυτός που έχει πλάτη στον τοίχο έχει τέλεια αντοχή (έκανα μονόζυγο πάνω του) και επιπλέον απορίπτει θόρυβο. (Δεν μπορεί να κάνει connect σε Omni που βρίσκεται στο δώμα από πάνω του !!)
Κόψαμε δύο μικρά κομμάτια από το σωλήνα ώστε το πιάτο να εξέχει αρκετά από τον τοίχο. Έτσι έχουμε ευχέρια χειρισμών , αλλά και δυνατότητα περιστροφής 40 μοίρες δεξιά και αριστερά , χωρίς να βρίσκει στον τοίχο.

----------


## ngia

Και άλλες δύο από το πιάτο

----------


## lambrosk

Για αυτό και εγώ σύντομα θα δημοσιεύσω στις κατασκευές την αναλυτική περιγραφή της κατασκευής, τοποθέτησης και σταθεροποίησης πύργου απο ντέξιον με μικρό κόστος...
Είναι νόμιμο (4μ), φθηνό, αλλά θέλει προσωπική δουλειά και ιδιωτικό χώρο περίπου 2 τ.μ. για να χωρέσει να βιδώσει με τα πέδιλα και τις αντιρίδες.

----------


## papashark

Ελπίζω να έχεις καλές αντιρρήδες με τα dection.....

----------


## sotiris

στα dection πολυ καλή λύση είναι μακρυά κομμάτια από τα dection ως αντιρρήδες,με σαφή πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με τα συρματόσχοινα.

επίσης πάρα πολύ καλή η λύση με το κομμάτι σωλήνας πισω από την σωλήνα για να μεγαλώσει η απόσταση από τον τοίχο,και να μην βρίσκει το πιάτο.

----------


## lambrosk

> Ελπίζω να έχεις καλές αντιρρήδες με τα dection.....


Οι αντιρίδες είναι ανοξείδωτο συρματόσχοινο 3χιλιοστών! 1 ανα πλευρά μήκους 6-7μ που πιάνουν στα 2,5μ απο τα 4μ του πύργου.

Το ντέξιον σαν αντιρήδα σου κόβει μεγάλη επιφάνεια και δεν ειναι βολικό στην στήριξη ενώ με το συρματόσχονο έχεις καλύτερη τοποθέτηση και ελαστικότητα! (απόσβεση κραδασμών->όχι επικέντρωση δύναμης σε ένα σημείο)

----------


## MerNion

Η κατασκευή και στερέωση του δικού μου ιστού:
http://www.telcomel.gr/trojanfix/wireless/istos/
Αναγκαστηκα να τον σηκώσω τόσο ψηλά γιατι το δέντρο που φένεται και σε ορισμένες φώτο ειναι ακριβός πάνω στην ευθεία μου με τον ngia και είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος να τον πιάσω..
Σχετικά με την αντοχή του.. Τον έχω εγκαταστήσει από τα μέσα Ιουνίου και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχει αντιμετοπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα.. Η κεραία δεν έχει στραφεί ούτε 1 μοιρα (που λεει ο λόγος..) και δεν εχει παρατηρηθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα με τις αντιρήδες ή τον σωλήνα

----------


## MAuVE

> Οι αντιρίδες


Ασε τις αντιρίδες και πρόσθεσε κανένα χιαστί στον ιστό.

----------


## Acinonyx

Για αντιρήδες προτείνω *χοντρό πλαστικό σχοινί* όπως αυτό που φάινεται στη φωτογραφία παρακάτω. Είναι απίστευτα γερό, ελαφρύ (δεν προσθέτει επιπλέον βάρος στον ιστό), δεν σκουριάζει και προπάντων *είναι ΦΤΗΝΟ*. Τα μόνα του μειονεκτήματα είναι ότι πρέπει να το ρυθμίσεις κάθε μέρα για μιά βδομάδα μετά την εγκατάσταση μέχρι να πάρει το τελικό μήκος του (αυτό συμβαίνει και με το συρματόσχοινο αλλά σε μικρότερο βαθμό) και ότι πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί μετά απο 3 - 4 χρόνια (ανάλογα με το κλίμα της περιοχής). Βασικό είναι *ο ιστός να είναι αλφαδιασμένος*.. Αν ΔΕΝ είναι και κλίνει προς κάποια κατεύθυνση τότε η δύναμη που θα αναπτυχθεί προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση από τον αέρα θα είναι πολλαπλάσια από την δύναμη προς την άλλη.. Χρησιμοποιήστε εντατήρες για την μικρορρύθμιση στο αλφάδιασμα του ιστού (βλέπε φωτό) αλλά όχι και σφιγκτήρες για συρματόσχοινο γιατί με το σφίξιμο καταστρέφουν το σχοινί. Δέστε το σχοινί κόμπο στον κρίκο του εντατήρα... Η αντιρήδες στην φωτογραφία είναι 4 χρονών και κρατάνε ακόμη  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Για αυτό και εγώ σύντομα θα δημοσιεύσω στις κατασκευές την αναλυτική περιγραφή της κατασκευής, τοποθέτησης και σταθεροποίησης πύργου απο ντέξιον με μικρό κόστος... 
> Είναι νόμιμο (4μ), φθηνό, αλλά θέλει προσωπική δουλειά και ιδιωτικό χώρο περίπου 2 τ.μ. για να χωρέσει να βιδώσει με τα πέδιλα και τις αντιρίδες.


Ένας πύργος δεν είναι απαραίτητα πιο ανθεκτικός και στέρεος από έναν ιστό.. Αντιθέτος μάλιστα! Επειδή το βάρος του είναι μεγαλύτερο είναι πιο επικίνδυνος αν για κάποιο λόγο πέσει... Ο πύργος απλά διευκολύνει στην τοποθέτηση και ρύθμιση της κεραίας. Η στερεότητα της κατασκευής που τοποθετούμε την κεραία εξαρτάται πολύ περισσότερο από την αντοχή που έχει σε κάθετο φορτίο παρά από την αντοχή που έχει σε οριζόντιες ταλαντώσεις, πάντα με την προυπόθεση ότι έχουμε σωστές και γερές αντιρήδες και σε σωστή απόσταση  ::

----------


## ngia

> Ένας πύργος δεν είναι απαραίτητα πιο ανθεκτικός και στέρεος από έναν ιστό..


Οι δυνάμεις που ασκούνται στη βάση του στα σημεία στήριξης θα είναι πολλαπλάσιες από τη δύναμη που δέχεται το πιάτο. Απλά μπουλόνια δε νομίζω ότι θα μπορούν να προσφέρουν εγγυημένη σταθερότητα. Αν υπάρχει μια μικρή θεμελίωση θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα. Βέβαια πάντα σε συνδιασμό με τις αντιρήδες, που αποτελούν κάτι σαν δικλίδα ασφαλείας. (οι μεγάλοι 25τροι ιστοί με τα μεγάλα κάτοπτρα έχουν 4-5 μέτρα θεμέλιο από κάτω)

----------


## lambrosk

> Ασε τις αντιρίδες και πρόσθεσε κανένα χιαστί στον ιστό


Απο την αρχή πήγαινα για χιαστί στον πύργο αλλά επειδή τελικά έβαλα ανα 50εκ κάθετα δεσίματα δείχνει να μην παλαντζάρει καθόλου!

Στην βάση του πύργου τα ούπα που έχουν μπεί είναι πάνω σε πέδιλα μήκους 1μ που πιάνουν απο κάθε πλευρά και είναι σύνολο 16...

Αυτά δεν είναι για να μην πέσει ο πύργος είναι απλώς για να πατήσει το βάρος της βάσης. Οι αντιρίδες κάνουν όλη την δουλειά!

Πάντως ενδεικτικά σας αναφέρω ότι το βάρος του δεν ξεπερνάει τα 20κιλά και είναι διαμπερής στον αέρα.Την μόνη αντίσταση θα την φέρνουν τα πιάτα.

Απο πλευρά ασφάλειας δε η περιμετρική ταράτσα καλύπτει να μην πέσει πουθενά στον δρόμο ή σε κατοικημένη περιοχή αφού είναι τοποθετημένο και στο κέντρο της αλλά απλά στην ταράτσα ... (χτύπα ξύλο)

----------


## MAuVE

> Απο την αρχή πήγαινα για χιαστί στον πύργο αλλά επειδή τελικά έβαλα ανα 50εκ κάθετα δεσίματα δείχνει να μην παλαντζάρει καθόλου!


Με τον καιρό και τον αέρα θα ξεσφίξουν οι κοχλίες και θα παίζει σαν τρελλό.

Χιαστί σε όλα τα πλαίσια, μη το συζητάς καθόλου.

----------


## papashark

δέσε και με κανα σκινάκι τα πιάτα, άμα τα πάρει ο άερας να μην πάνε μακριά.....

----------


## Thanosch

Tωρα μετα τα τελευταια μποφορια εντοπιστικαν ΑΤΙΑ στον ουρανο της ολυμπιακης ΠΟΛΗΣ!!!!  ::   ::  

Προσοχη στις χαμηλες πτησεις!!!!  ::

----------


## nantito

Για δείτε την κατάσταση εδώ και πείτε τίποτα για το τί ιστό να βάλω πάνω στον ηλιακό για ένα πιάτο 80αρι.

----------


## jstiva

Υπάρχουν κοντοί ιστοί μέχρι 1-1.2 μέτρα και με διατομή γύρω στους 8-10 πόντους . Είναι η καλύτερη λύση... πιστεύω. Γνώμη μου μην στηρίξεις ψηλό ιστό στον ηλιακό. Αν πάει κάτι στραβά...θα το μετανιώσεις...

----------


## Acinonyx

Ό,τι ιστό και αν βάλεις πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βάλεις αντιρήδες και να σιγουρέψεις ότι είναι γερά στερεωμένες και κρατάνε τον ιστό!  ::

----------

